
Next Sunday (May 15th), a Chrome update will break HTTP/2 worldwide - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/chrome-drops-npn-support-for-http2-alpn-only/
======
stephenr
The google blog post claims that ALPN is already used 99% of the time for
HTTP/2 in Chrome.

From what I can tell, anyone using distro packages for Debian is S.O.L unless
you use testing (stretch) because OpenSSL is only 1.0.1* in stable.

For Ubuntu, unless you're using 15.10/wily, same deal.

As it happens, gnutls seems to have supported ALPN since 2013 - before RFC7301
was published (presumably based on the draft from 2013). Unfortunately, none
of the usual suspects (HAProxy, Hitch, Pound, Nginx) support gnutls.

There is mod_gnutls to use gnutls in Apache, but it's availability on debian
is not fantastic (it's available for wheezy and stretch but not jessie).

Obviously this is all moot if you're compiling your own <insert daemon for
:443>

